

Project calling privacy a human right tracks you without consent - larrysalibra
https://www.larrysalibra.com/2015/04/17/project-calling-privacy-a-human-right-tracks-you-without-consent/

======
larrysalibra
They removed the link tracking!
[https://github.com/Ourinternet/website/issues/1#issuecomment...](https://github.com/Ourinternet/website/issues/1#issuecomment-94012728)

